# Are You Registered to Vote?



## dayplanner

It's Not to Late! Register Today!

More...


----------



## icehog3

Hurray, someone with more posts than me! :r


----------



## JaKaAch

You should catch up in about ... 48 hours..:mn


----------



## Volt

I always vote - it's our duty to do so...


----------



## Opusfxd

Volt said:


> I always vote - it's our duty to do so...


:tpd:

I've always felt you also can't complain unless you've voted.


----------



## lightning9191

icehog3 said:


> Hurray, someone with more posts than me! :r


 But only an inkling of the RG......and yes I am registered to vote.


----------



## floydp

I'm registered now give me some one to vote fer old wise news monkey!


----------



## shvictor

I always vote too.


----------



## CBI_2

Volt said:


> I always vote - it's our duty to do so...


I agree but I do find it annoying that people who don't take the time to educate themselves on the candidates and issues will take the time to make an uninformed vote.


----------



## mugwump

Opusfxd said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I've always felt you also can't complain unless you've voted.


Yep. I very rarely vote for the winners in any election but the fact that I did vote gives me free reign to bitch and moan as much as I like.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I have voted every election since 1980! :u


----------



## icehog3

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have voted every election since 1980! :u


Me too! Turned 18 about 6 months before....and to my shame, I voted for Jimmy Carter. Bought into the hype that if Reagan was elected, he would bring back the draft.


----------



## jamesb3

Voted ever year since I turned 18 in 1988. Only lost 2 elections if that tells you anything.


----------



## smokering10

even if your canidate does not win its still not only a duty but it's one of your most powerfull ways of having your voice heard through a vote.


----------



## rborrell

Vote early and often!


----------



## lightning9191

Don't forget to vote in your local elections as well. Those people have just as much or greater effect on *your* life then the POTUS.


----------



## Badmamajama

This will be my first presidential election, and so far Im not liking either of the canidates...Ill just vote for Optimus Prime...or Raphael...


----------



## CueTheMusic

Badmamajama said:


> This will be my first presidential election, and so far Im not liking either of the canidates...Ill just vote for Optimus Prime...or Raphael...


There are more than two candidate :tu

Voting for a third party candidate with similar political opinions makes a much larger statement than voting for someone who isn't real.

Here is a chart with 6 of the candidates and how they stand on some of the larger issues:
http://www.2008electionprocon.org/summarychart.htm


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Badmamajama said:


> This will be my first presidential election, and so far Im not liking either of the canidates...Ill just vote for Optimus Prime...or Raphael...


 Optimus Prime would make a good candidate. He might not fit in the White House, nor is he a natural born citizen. Damn you Cybertronians!


----------



## CBI_2

icehog3 said:


> Me too! Turned 18 about 6 months before....and to my shame, I voted for Jimmy Carter. Bought into the hype that if Reagan was elected, he would bring back the draft.


:r I'm ashamed to admit I did the same thing. Fortunately I learned more and smartened up in time for Reagan vs. Mondale.


----------



## floydp

CBI_2 said:


> :r I'm ashamed to admit I did the same thing. Fortunately I learned more and smartened up in time for Reagan vs. Mondale.


Wow I voted for the peanut feller to.


----------



## CBI_2

floydp said:


> Wow I voted for the peanut feller to.


:r:r I guess we were a bit nuts then.


----------



## floydp

CBI_2 said:


> :r:r I guess we were a bit nuts then.


Wife says I haven't changed much. :r


----------



## CBI_2

floydp said:


> Wife says I haven't changed much. :r


:r Ditto. Maybe even more so.


----------



## stfoley

Vote, always. I'm pretty active in trying to get as many people to vote as possible as well. We need more people to make their mark on how this nation is ran, or mis-ran....either way the people get what they voted for, which is as good as one can ask for.


----------



## stfoley

lightning9191 said:


> Don't forget to vote in your local elections as well. Those people have just as much or greater effect on *your* life then the POTUS.


 :tpd: Local government is very important, as that's where things are the most easily affected.


----------



## chip

floydp said:


> Wow I voted for the peanut feller to.


Yeah...I voted against him....twice.
50/50 in the results...eh.


----------



## nozero

mugwump said:


> Yep. I very rarely vote for the winners in any election but the fact that I did vote gives me free reign to bitch and moan as much as I like.


I won't argue that we should all vote, but IMO as long as I pay taxes I'll complain as I see fit whether I voted or not.
:ss


----------



## epyon26

Opusfxd said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I've always felt you also can't complain unless you've voted.


:tpd:


----------



## gonzo

nozero said:


> I won't argue that we should all vote, but IMO as long as I pay taxes I'll complain as I see fit whether I voted or not.
> :ss


 :tpd:
I almost always vote.

However, I also understand that someone that doesn't feel it's worth voting IS making a statement, and even someone who doesn't vote due to lack of interest or laziness IS also making a statement. We may not like what the statements say or mean, but they are making a comment on the state of affairs. and exercising thier rights.

If someone has a reason for not voting, then they have just as much right to complain as someone that felt compelled to vote.

If not enough people turn out to vote, it does have an effect on the election, and those voices would be heard too...

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph


----------



## lightning9191

CueTheMusic said:


> Here is a chart with 6 of the candidates and how they stand on some of the larger issues:
> http://www.2008electionprocon.org/summarychart.htm


Thank you for that summary. I usually hunt those down for elections and try to watch any debates at least.


----------



## Giovanni

Registered and always vote. It's a right that should always be excercised.


----------



## BigVito

wow


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Rock the Vote:tu

I'm a Republican and always vote Republican, but this year (IMHO) the Republican candidate sucks. Gulianni should have gotten it IMHO. And Obama doesn't know what he wants, so I want vote for him either. 

Both choices suck @$$, so I might as well vote for RIC FLAIR for president. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
His running mate: Dusty Rhodes (or possibly Arn Anderson)

IV
IV
IV:tu


----------



## MCM

icehog3 said:


> Me too! Turned 18 about 6 months before....and to my shame, I voted for Jimmy Carter. Bought into the hype that if Reagan was elected, he would bring back the draft.


:bn


----------



## MCM

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Rock the Vote:tu
> 
> I'm a Republican and always vote Republican, but this year (IMHO) the Republican candidate sucks. Gulianni should have gotten it IMHO. And Obama doesn't know what he wants, so I want vote for him either.
> 
> Both choices suck @$$, so I might as well vote for RIC FLAIR for president. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> His running mate: Dusty Rhodes (or possibly Arn Anderson)
> 
> IV
> IV
> IV:tu


TO BE THE MAN, YOU'VE GOT TO BEAT THE MAN!!!!


----------



## icehog3

MCM said:


> :bn


Who you crappin'? You were barely out of diapers!


----------



## borndead1

Straight ticket Libertarian for me.  Unless Ron Paul had miraculously won the Rep nomination....


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

icehog3 said:


> Who you crappin'? You were barely out of diapers!


 I was still in diapers then


----------



## designwise1

Obama, McCain and Biden all want to continue the embargo. Anyone voting for Nader? 
:mn


----------



## Badmamajama

What about Barr?


----------



## Smoked

I just write douche bag on the ballot and I win every time.


----------



## designwise1

Smoked said:


> I just write douche bag on the ballot and I win every time.


:r That's the funniest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## icehog3

Smoked said:


> I just write douche bag on the ballot and I win every time.


So I'm the President?


----------



## GoodFella

icehog3 said:


> So I'm the President?


tom u got my vote, when congress does somthing u dont like u can just drown then in the lake and spred well u know the rest around them


----------



## icehog3

GoodFella said:


> tom u got my vote, when congress does somthing u dont like u can just drown then in the lake and spred well u know the rest around them


Great minds think alike, Rob! :r


----------



## MarkinCA

Yep, ever since I turned 18 yrs of age I've always been registered to vote:tu:ss


----------



## Studebaker

Every one since '76. So far I'm 4-4. And I've voted for 5 Democrats and 3 Republicans. Maybe I'm schizophrenic. And so am I.


----------



## chris45set

A quote from one of my favorite authors, Robert A. Heinlein, follows.
He wroite it in 1973, but I find it still valid today.
I really miss new work from RAH . . .

"If you are part of a society that votes, then do so. There may be no candidates and no measures you want to vote for...but there are certain to be ones you want to vote against. In case of doubt, vote against. By this rule you will rarely go wrong. If this is too blind for your taste, consult some well-meaning fool (there is always one around) and ask his advice. Then vote the other way. This enables you to be a good citizen (if such is your wish) without spending the enormous amount of time on it that truly intelligent exercise of franchise requires."


----------



## oldforge

If I understand this thread correctly a News Monkey is telling us to vote?

:chk

(I admit I never had the courage to put this bumper sticker on my car, but maybe in a future life I will dare--"Don't vote. It just encourages them.")


----------



## nozero

chris45set said:


> A quote from one of my favorite authors, Robert A. Heinlein, follows.
> He wroite it in 1973, but I find it still valid today.
> I really miss new work from RAH . . .
> 
> "If you are part of a society that votes, then do so. There may be no candidates and no measures you want to vote for...but there are certain to be ones you want to vote against. In case of doubt, vote against. By this rule you will rarely go wrong. If this is too blind for your taste, consult some well-meaning fool (there is always one around) and ask his advice. Then vote the other way. This enables you to be a good citizen (if such is your wish) without spending the enormous amount of time on it that truly intelligent exercise of franchise requires."


A very good point.


----------



## the3cs_iowa

As my uncle once told me when turning 18, no vote - no bitch. I have been voting since...

More importantly I have been bringing my kids (albeit kicking and screaming) with me to every vote, someday they will be appreciative.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Volt said:


> I always vote - it's our duty to do so...


:tpd:
I agree. If ya ain't votin, quit wasting my air!:ss


----------



## Mr. Ed

Honestly, if you don't want to vote then you don't have to. The great thing is you can chose not to vote. I will not be voting in this election.


----------



## sonick

definitely registered. Ever since I turned 18. 

I'm more concerned about local politics this time than national..... as in vote Joe Arpaio the murderer megalomaniac OUT of Maricopa Sheriff's office. Dan Saban all the way !


----------



## icehog3

I wish Sheriff Joe could come to Cook County, IL. :2


----------



## sonick

icehog3 said:


> I wish Sheriff Joe could come to Cook County, IL. :2


I used to like him when I lived in Chicago and heard all the glowing news reports, until I moved to Phoenix and found out first-hand just how dangerous it truly is for citizens of this metro because of him. Joe Average following all the laws is every bit at risk of getting tossed into tent city and murdered or denied medical treatment or some other sort of fundamental violation. Felons run this metro because the sheriff is too busy playing INS to serve felony warrants. Violent crime is soaring; response times to sheriff-served areas is at an all-time low. Innocents rot in gang-controlled squalor waiting months for court dates to exonerate them. I believe the count is 15K un-served felony warrants at this point. Mini-cities like Guadalupe and such that are supposed to be protected by him are being ignored and controlled by gangs because of personal and political vendettas between sheriff joe and the leadership of various cities.

If Sheriff Joe came to Cook County, the GD's and Vice Lords would completely take over control of the city within two years, because he'd be too busy arresting janitors and gardners. (I'm vehemently against illegal immigration and amnesty, but the sheriff does not have a mandate to pro-actively thrust all of it's resources into federal pursuits).

I respect all opinions, just informing on the bad stuff going on out here... i've only scratched the surface. His own deputies support his competition.
http://www.joesgottogo.com/

BTW, I miss Chicago so freakin' bad!!!! 10 E. Ontario @ Michigan, 40th floor, my old apt.


----------



## icehog3

sonick said:


> I used to like him when I lived in Chicago and heard all the glowing news reports, until I moved to Phoenix and found out first-hand just how dangerous it truly is for citizens of this metro because of him. Joe Average following all the laws is every bit at risk of getting tossed into tent city and murdered or denied medical treatment or some other sort of fundamental violation. Felons run this metro because the sheriff is too busy playing INS to serve felony warrants. Violent crime is soaring; response times to sheriff-served areas is at an all-time low. Innocents rot in gang-controlled squalor waiting months for court dates to exonerate them. I believe the count is 15K un-served felony warrants at this point. Mini-cities like Guadalupe and such that are supposed to be protected by him are being ignored and controlled by gangs because of personal and political vendettas between sheriff joe and the leadership of various cities.
> 
> If Sheriff Joe came to Cook County, the GD's and Vice Lords would completely take over control of the city within two years, because he'd be too busy arresting janitors and gardners. (I'm vehemently against illegal immigration and amnesty, but the sheriff does not have a mandate to pro-actively thrust all of it's resources into federal pursuits).
> 
> I respect all opinions, just informing on the bad stuff going on out here... i've only scratched the surface. His own deputies support his competition.
> http://www.joesgottogo.com/
> 
> BTW, I miss Chicago so freakin' bad!!!! 10 E. Ontario @ Michigan, 40th floor, my old apt.


Wow, I had no idea....of course, what I know about Sheriff Joe is from media and second-hand stories, so I defer to you, as you live there and see it first hand. What is the upcoming election looking like?


----------



## sonick

icehog3 said:


> Wow, I had no idea....of course, what I know about Sheriff Joe is from media and second-hand stories, so I defer to you, as you live there and see it first hand. What is the upcoming election looking like?


Yah he is a media GENIUS. His viewpoint and spin is the ONLY viewpoint that makes it outside of Maricopa County.... of course take me with a grain of salt being just one person and all. I do genuinely try to keep purely objective though, and it's pretty gnarly out here with him at the helm. I'm not a partisan, straight independent. Anyhoo, his numbers have slipped each year from the astronomical 90% range in ~2000-2001 when he first came on the national scene. He is now down to ~50-55% approval rating due to him arresting dissenting reporters and any/all political enemies or citizens that would dare not agree with him. Also, the HUGE number of civil suit payouts for all the people dying in his jails is now making it to the papers that used to only stroke his ego and spin for him.

The only challenge he's had, Dan Saban, was unable to beat him as a sitting incumbent in the Republican primary elections. This election cycle, however, Saban has switched parties to Democrat, and Arpaio will now have to actually run a real campaign and answer for his indiscretions, have debates, etc.

I still think Arpaio will win, but this will be the closest so far we've come to getting rid of him.

Chickens are coming home to roost; he is going to have a HEAVY debt to pay in karma when it's all said and done. Right now, noone can look at any books or records, he defies all state constitutions and such to do any investigation. Any challenges result in the plantiff being harassed and jailed illegally, so noone has had the balls to really hold his feet to the fire. The mayors of all the metro cities, all the cops, everyone wants him gone. His approval comes from those that approve of sheriff resources being allocated for federal immigration duties.

Sorry so long...... I'm slightly worried for myself for even attaching my nickname to any sort of dissent about him on the internet. He has attempted to subpoena server records of all dissenting newspapers to glean every single name of anyone who has been against him. Just, ugh. You'd shit if you really dug into this guy's indiscretions.


----------



## icehog3

sonick said:


> Sorry so long...... I'm slightly worried for myself for even attaching my nickname to any sort of dissent about him on the internet. He has attempted to subpoena server records of all dissenting newspapers to glean every single name of anyone who has been against him. Just, ugh. You'd shit if you really dug into this guy's indiscretions.


I appreciate the insight from someone who actually lives in the area.


----------



## Tristan

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Optimus Prime would make a good candidate. He might not fit in the White House, nor is he a natural born citizen. Damn you Cybertronians!


:r I officially endorse Optimus Prime's candidacy. One thing is for sure, I won't be voting for the 'DECEPTICONS.'


----------



## Tristan

Smoked said:


> I just write douche bag on the ballot and I win every time.





icehog3 said:


> So I'm the President?


OMG! :r Vote Icehog 2008!


----------



## sonick

icehog3 said:


> I appreciate the insight from someone who actually lives in the area.


thanks bra, appreciate that. Again, I probably have some built in skew, but no overt lies...

I wish others would take the same tack. I love being berated by people from Boise and Bozeman about the Sheriff I have to live with.


----------



## LibertyToad

I am the NRA and I vote.


----------



## icehog3

I am the walrus and I Coo coo kachoo.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

chris45set said:


> A quote from one of my favorite authors, Robert A. Heinlein, follows.
> He wroite it in 1973, but I find it still valid today.
> I really miss new work from RAH . . .
> 
> "If you are part of a society that votes, then do so. There may be no candidates and no measures you want to vote for...but there are certain to be ones you want to vote against. In case of doubt, vote against. By this rule you will rarely go wrong. If this is too blind for your taste, consult some well-meaning fool (there is always one around) and ask his advice. Then vote the other way. This enables you to be a good citizen (if such is your wish) without spending the enormous amount of time on it that truly intelligent exercise of franchise requires."


Interesting perspective... I see a good bit of validity to it. :ss


----------



## acruce

Registerd to vote, just undecided who to vote for.


----------



## LibertyToad

icehog3 said:


> I am the walrus and I Coo coo kachoo.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## gamayrouge

Tristan said:


> :r I officially endorse Optimus Prime's candidacy. One thing is for sure, I won't be voting for the 'DECEPTICONS.'


I'm with you on this one.

When all of my friends bitch about Bush, gas prices, etc. I just ask them, "Did you vote?" 90% of the time the answer is "No."

I proceed to tell them that if they didn't excercise their right to vote and they don't STFU then I'll excercise my right to bitch slap them across the room.:bn


----------



## SilentRampage34

I'm not registered yet, but I'll definitely be voting as this will be my first time I'm able to. As my dad has always told me: "If you don't vote, you don't deserve to complain; if you voted and it turned out poorly, at least you voted."


----------



## Made in Dade

Yes, I am registered to vote and I'm looking forward to it. This will be my 2nd presidential election


----------



## jamesb3

Already posted that I am registered to vote. This is just a heads up to all to vote!! I will never tell a person who to vote for, just vote. And if you don't vote, don't bitch. You lost your voice. So vote and you can bitch all you want.


----------



## SHOE

I'm registered and ALWAYS vote.


----------



## blurxp

I am now. I am 27 years old and never registered to vote. I didn't think there was an election that I felt that strongly about. This year changes all that. 

I registered republican!! :tu


----------



## parris001

Please stay on topic.
Thank you.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

parris001 said:


> Please stay on topic.
> Thank you.


I am registered and already voted! :tu


----------



## gary106334

Blaylock said:


> I am registered and already voted! :tu


:tpd: I voted two weeks ago = Absentee Ballot since I am in California at the moment. :tu


----------



## Hermit

I registered 47 times.


Couldn't help it, the chick from ACORN was hot!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I'm registered and will be voting tomorrow.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I voted early last week... first time I have voted before election day. :ss


----------



## guy g

I'm a consevative, but registered Democrate to screw with the numbers.


----------



## macjoe53

Voting early tomorrow and encouraging all my friends to vote also.


----------



## CBI_2

Hermit said:


> I registered 47 times.
> 
> Couldn't help it, the chick from ACORN was hot!


:r:r:chk


----------

